# Booster Bath Review



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Minnie*: I'm so glad you found something that makes bathing Bella so much easier on your back, and more enjoyable for you both! I just took a look at the Booster Bath on line--very clever indeed! I'm going to look into getting one for my SIL, who has wicked arthritis and two small dogs to bath. If she lived closer, I'd gladly bath her dogs, but since I can't, I think you just helped me find a great gift for her.resent: (Next I intend to "gift" myself with a CC Kool Dry dryer!) Thanks for the helpful idea!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> (Next I intend to "gift" myself with a CC Kool Dry dryer!)


I just use my CC Kool Dry Dryer for the 1st time today and absolutely fell in love!!! Bella looks like she just came from a bath and blow out at the groomers - so fluffy!!! Both products are well worth the money!

Here is a link to my dryer review - http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15776-chris-christensen-product-review-6.html


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Minnie! I'm going to research this and see if it will fit in my shower. My back gets sore leaning over the tub while bathing three dogs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

How large of dogs do you think could fit in it?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> How large of dogs do you think could fit in it?


Scoped out the website because I'm sending one to my SIL.

medium good for up to 75 lbs
large good for up to 150 lbs
XL good for up to 175 lbs

The website even specifies which sizes are suitable for different breeds. Am I not a thoughtful SIL??:biggrin1:

Official Home of the Booster Bath Elevated Plastic Dog Grooming Tub for Home UseOfficial Home of the Booster Bath Elevated Plastic Dog Grooming Tub for Home Use


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey thanks!  I can get away with a med easily!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hey thanks!  I can get away with a med easily!


On a couple sites Amazon included (where I found the best deal as I have Amazon prime) the med is called the mini - same size/same weight limit.

Hope this helps and you enjoy yours as much as I have mine


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

July 30- Aug 19th at Costco 

Large- $139.99 delivered


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> July 30- Aug 19th at Costco
> 
> Large- $139.99 delivered


I cannot recommend this product enough! It is literally a back saver!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie said:


> I cannot recommend this product enough! It is literally a back saver!


Using this in combo with a bathing re-circulator, does the floor get very wet. I guess I'm wondering: does the open back contain spray?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Kloliver said:


> Using this in combo with a bathing re-circulator, does the floor get very wet. I guess I'm wondering: does the open back contain spray?


I don't think it would work for that purpose the lip on the back is very low.


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

A Booster Bath homage: Easy to set up (it's a one Phillips screw driver job), and easy on my back. I bathed a tall Standard Poodle and a Corgi with no hassle (I am 5'7"). The fact that I am still upright is a true testimony to the tub! It was from Costco, a Large, $169.99 shipped; but it does come with the Booster Stairs (normally $69.00 alone.) I bathed my babies in the backyard using just the water spigot, but it is 101 degrees in Phoenix right now; they stayed warm enough and a short walk (thank you DH) took care of most of the moisture. I am planning on ordering the Tropic Shower (warm water diverter) as it does get chilly here in the winter. Overall, I am so, sooooo happy to have found out about the Booster Bath here on the forum, a great big Thank You!!! to all who recommended it. Next on the list (money permitting) is the Chris Christensen Kool Dry dryer for when it's too chilly to just walk the water off. Also, I want to learn how to properly groom Louis, so it's kind of a must. Some decent scissors would be really nice, too... : )))


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks; I just ordered one!


----------

